

JP Morgan: If you 'Google Madoff you will see the risks' - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3259713/jp-morgan-if-you-google-madoff-you-will-see-the-risks/

======
Powerscroft
There is treasuer in those email archives. JP MOrgan and Madoff, Rupert
Murdoch's henchmen and the UK phone hacking scandal. Keeping digging...

